# hedgie owners in Northern Illinois



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i do realize that "Northern Illinois" is a broad category and this might involve some driving, but i thought i'd raise the possibility of some sort of get-together for those of us in the area. we could chat about our hedgies (what could possibly be better?!  ), have snacks, and just get to know each other.

just let me know if you're interested.


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

will send a PM. would love to meet other IL hedgie owners!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

definitely interested


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

let's see if we get some sort of critical mass.


----------



## mikachewie (May 20, 2011)

I'd be up for this most likely =)!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

could everyone PM me their email addresses?


----------

